

Occupy founder calls on Obama to appoint Eric Schmidt 'CEO of America' - gress
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/20/occupy-founder-obama-eric-schmidt-ceo-america

======
jeroen
The petition is here:

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/transfer-all-
feder...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/transfer-all-federal-
administrative-authority-tech-industry/0P6HwQq8)

Current number of votes: 2.

------
sethish
Justine Tunney is not the founder of the Occupy movement.

------
jellicle
There is no "Occupy founder", and in fact the movement went to extraordinary
lengths not to have any leaders or anyone in any position of authority to
"speak for" it, which proved to limit its ability to succeed.

This is an example of the hasty generalization fallacy: falsely declaring a
single individual/event to be representative of an entire movement/all events.

~~~
calibraxis
Yes, some wonder if Tunney, and the others controlling occupywallst.org, are
some kind of performance art/joke. They run a "Boutique Activist Consultancy"
which "serves a hand-picked international clientele of people’s parties,
political celebrities, and emergent social movements."
([http://occupywallst.org/about/](http://occupywallst.org/about/))

On @OccupyWallSt, one of the tweets when she started using that platform is "I
think Weev is one of the most brilliant people of our generation." Yes, Weev:
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weev#Trolling](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weev#Trolling))

Graeber claimed, "oh she was involved in the early comms team. Quickly stopped
going to big meetings as she disliked democracy, esp consensus"
([https://twitter.com/davidgraeber/status/438688288313212928](https://twitter.com/davidgraeber/status/438688288313212928))

~~~
systematical
Wouldn't surprise me. She talks in circles with ideologies. Her political
philosophy is....spaghetti code.

------
samworm
A story about a petition with 2 signatures (2!) created by someone who's main
qualification doesn't stand up to scrutiny. Slow news day huh?

~~~
izzydata
There's nothing wrong with a little bit of comedy every now and then to
lighten things up.

